# Pens I received...



## Mr. Peet (May 25, 2015)

Here are a few pens sent to me as "thank yous" from an older women in Florida that makes pens from different woods, not necessarily for beauty but as representatives of their particular species. I think she has around 800 different species. I supplied her with 15 or so species she did not have. What are these pens worth? Either way we are pleased to have them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2015)

That was a nice gesture on both your's and her parts ( I can hear @SENC cringe because I can't figure out the proper punctuation on all that).



Mr. Peet said:


> What are these pens worth?



I'm the president of the Anti-Bulge League so don't ask me what they're worth monetarily. Speaking of cringing that's what I do when I see such shapes especially on a pen, but that's not what matters when you have a trade between two people like you and her. Had I sent her the wood and she sent me back those pens, even though they do not appeal to me whatsoever, I wouldn't sell them for any amount because they would have sentimental value to me that I wouldn't trade for money.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC (May 25, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That was a nice gesture on both your's and her parts ( I can hear @SENC cringe because I can't figure out the proper punctuation on all that).


Keep it simple... just your. As a general rule, whenever challenged by phrases including you and another (or any two people), eliminate one and consider the sentence with only one person... that usually (but not always) makes the answer obvious. In this case, "That was a nice gesture on your part" and "That was a nice gesture on her part." Perhaps @duncsuss will drop by and add better editorial guidance.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2015)

SENC said:


> Keep it simple... just your. As a general rule, whenever challenged by phrases including you and another (or any two people), eliminate one and consider the sentence with only one person... that usually (but not always) makes the answer obvious. In this case, "That was a nice gesture on your part" and "That was a nice gesture on her part." Perhaps @duncsuss will drop by and add better editorial guidance.



Thanks Henry. I wanted to combine the two into one sentence though so I appreciate you calling Duncan in on this one. Not much you can't handle but it's nice to have someone like Duncan around when we get lost in the Grammatical Dark Forest. You're still my hero 99% of the time, except when you're being a jerk 98% of the time and the other 1% is a gray area not accounting for the the other, other 1% which is what we don't know about you. Let the math wizards figure that one out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2015)

The correct wording would be... "That was a nice gesture on both y'alls parts"

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 25, 2015)

You'uns been kindly gesturin ya'll selves is most gooder to been seeing by folkpeoples like us'uns...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 26, 2015)

We's alls got's some more gooder english here since they done been giving correctings to our grammars.

I wouldn't put a price on them since they were a thank you, heck of a nice thing to do in exchange for the lumber you supplied. I keep thinking that one of these days I'm going to start building a library of different species for customers to look at and to have on hand for myself but I never get around to it.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 26, 2015)

I would say they are "Priceless".

Les


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 26, 2015)

Thanks folks. I do appreciate the response. My wife asked me what cost could be. One of the few times I lacked any idea. I also enjoyed the talk about his and her parts. The imagination is a dangerous thing...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 26, 2015)

Mr. Peet said:


> enjoyed the talk about his and her parts


Most of us learned that stuff in freshman p.e.


----------



## duncsuss (May 30, 2015)

I'm with everyone else on this -- can't put a price on that which I would neither sell nor buy. 



SENC said:


> Keep it simple... just your. As a general rule, whenever challenged by phrases including you and another (or any two people), eliminate one and consider the sentence with only one person... that usually (but not always) makes the answer obvious. In this case, "That was a nice gesture on your part" and "That was a nice gesture on her part." Perhaps @duncsuss will drop by and add better editorial guidance.



Sorry I didn't catch this sooner, I was in England and didn't have much internet access. I also believe in keeping it simple (except when I aim for obscurity) -- and when I can't make a sentence where all the parts agree, I say something else. Such as "It was a nice gesture on your part -- and hers." Alternatively, "It was a nice gesture on her part -- and yours." Or even "You both made a very nice gesture."



Kevin said:


> Thanks Henry. I wanted to combine the two into one sentence though so I appreciate you calling Duncan in on this one. Not much you can't handle but it's nice to have someone like Duncan around when we get lost in the Grammatical Dark Forest. You're still my hero 99% of the time, except when you're being a jerk 98% of the time and the other 1% is a gray area not accounting for the the other, other 1% which is what we don't know about you. Let the math wizards figure that one out.



Where's that "blush" picture when it's needed? (Ah, found it ... ) 

Speaking of mathematics ... is Henry your hero 99% of the 2% of the time that he's not being a jerk (for a total of 1.98% of the time), or are they overlapping sets (so he's your hero 99% of the time regardless of whether he's being a jerk)? Just wondering ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Speaking of mathematics ... is Henry your hero 99% of the 2% of the time that he's not being a jerk (for a total of 1.98% of the time), or are they overlapping sets (so he's your hero 99% of the time regardless of whether he's being a jerk)? Just wondering ...



Thanks for giving me multiple choice I can handle that. 

The answer is former over the latter.


----------



## SENC (May 30, 2015)

That was a not so nice gesture on both your and his part.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (May 30, 2015)

Someone show Tony what I did there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 30, 2015)

SENC said:


> That was a not so nice gesture on both your and his part.


I'm sorry, Henry, it was wrong of me to do that. _If we shadows have offended / Think but this, and all is mended ..._

However, the way you phrased this response has crystallized my thoughts on how I'd structure the sentence. I'd definitely write "That was a not so nice gesture on both your part and his."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 30, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> I'm sorry, Henry, it was wrong of me to do that. _If we shadows have offended / Think but this, and all is mended ..._
> 
> However, the way you phrased this response has crystallized my thoughts on how I'd structure the sentence. I'd definitely write "That was a not so nice gesture on both your part and his."


Ha! Mine was a typo... I meant it to say "your part and his part" rather than "your and his part". I like yours equally as much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

SENC said:


> Ha! Mine was a typo...



We have that in common Henry; every one of my seemingly grammatical 'errors' have all been typos as well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MikeMD (May 30, 2015)

Mark, IMO (which is highly in question by a couple of folks here) these pens are priceless because they are gifts. That said, their 'value' from what I've seen at shows in a 'for sale' market is around $20-25. Hope that answers your specific question.


----------

